# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Is there any hope for me?

## akliner

Hi everybody. My name is Alex. I want to thank all the hair loss sufferers who posts on here as well as the fantastic physicians out there who give hope to guys like me. Here's my story. (sorry if this seems disorganized, I just want to present this information chronologically).


I've been lurking this forum for a few days after doing tons of research. In May 2010 (one month before my 25th birthday), I finally noticed my hair loss during a haircut and freaked out. I always knew I had a high forehead, but it wasn't until May that I truly noticed that my hairline was receding. I've attached a picture of myself from May 2010. (I'm the guy in the pink shirt and vest on the left). 



During a physical with my doctor, I asked him if he noticed any pattern balding. He responded that there was a little thinning, but not too much.

I've always been proud of my hair and did not handle this news well. In response to the news that I was experiencing ANY amount of balding, I buzzed my hair to practically NOTHING. I was devastated and I didn't want to look at my hair continue to decline. 

After doing some research, I immediately began using Rogaine 5&#37; foam, which I've now been using twice a day for 8 weeks. Two weeks later, I got a prescription for Propecia... and have been taking 1mg daily for the last 6 weeks. 

I decided to let my hair grow back in so I could better evaluate the success of the treatments. 

Also, around two weeks ago I went for a consultation with a leading hair transplant surgeon here in Chicago. At that time I was mostly worried about lowering the sides of my hairline a conservative amount. I was told that I had thinning in the crown area as well. Add to that, I was informed that my donor area is too thin for the strip extraction method. I was told I needed (via FUE), 1000-1250 to achieve the hairline restoration I wanted.

All this time, I was constantly told by friends and family that my hair loss wasn't very noticeable, especially not in the crown or vertex.

I have added Nizoral 1% to my regimen yesterday, which I plan to use on Mondays, Wednesdays, and Saturdays. 

As I've let my hair grow in, I've noticed that it's thinner all over than I ever remembered it. I'm an actor used to constantly being under stage lighting and being photographed-- and even in February of 2010, under stage lights (I'm on the right), I didn't notice any sort of diffuse thinning.



Fast forward to just this moment, where I've taken a bunch of pictures. It seems I'm shockingly thin everywhere (especially with a flash and overhead lighting).

Right now I'm feeling hopeless, nauseous, shocked, depressed, and all-around awful. I can see my scalp from every angle. I've been told that diffuse thinning will lead to profound baldness. It wasn't until just this moment that I realized I am probably a Norwood VI or so. I feel so stupid that I didn't notice this and that I let everybody around me lie to me and say that my hair loss wasn't very noticeable. It makes me sick to look at myself.

I would get an HT, but I don't know what they can do for me. If I am this profoundly bald, is there even a point?

Is there any hope for me? At all?

I'm not sure what to do. 

W/ Flash







Away from overhead lighting





In overhead lighting; no flash

----------


## akliner

I realize it was a dense post, filled with emotions-- but I'm not quite sure how to interpret the lack of replies.  :Frown:

----------


## CIT_Girl

I think hair restoration surgery would be premature for you at this point.  It's only under the harshest light that any thinning of your hair is even detectable and the fact that there is minimal contrast between your hair and skin color will actually aid in concealing any appearance of thinning.  

At this point, your best bet is to continue the medical therapies you have recently started.  Propecia and Rogaine are particularly effective in the crown, and in young men who have recently started losing their hair.  With these products, you should be able to stabilize your hair loss and possibly even re-grow some hair.  

I can only imagine how stressful and disheartening it is to experience the unpredictability of hair loss.  However, you're a cute guy and you'll be cute guy with or without the hair so try not to let the anxiety disrupt your life!

----------


## akliner

> I think hair restoration surgery would be premature for you at this point.  It's only under the harshest light that any thinning of your hair is even detectable and the fact that there is minimal contrast between your hair and skin color will actually aid in concealing any appearance of thinning.  
> 
> At this point, your best bet is to continue the medical therapies you have recently started.  Propecia and Rogaine are particularly effective in the crown, and in young men who have recently started losing their hair.  With these products, you should be able to stabilize your hair loss and possibly even re-grow some hair.  
> 
> I can only imagine how stressful and disheartening it is to experience the unpredictability of hair loss.  However, you're a cute guy and you'll be cute guy with or without the hair so try not to let the anxiety disrupt your life!


 Thank you so much for this reply.

I'm really trying to understand this balding thing-- perception v. reality. I'm operating under the impression that my hair is transparent always to everybody around me and that I look damn near close to bald. 

This really is taking a toll on me (obviously) and like many of the other young guys who are sharing their experiences here, I spend a LOT of time worrying about this.

Also, it may be worth noting that I have been in psychological treatment for genetically-inherited chemical depression and anxiety, which manifested itself in late 2009. For about 2.5 months (March-May), I had a stint in anorexia, due to the heavy depression. 

I know everybody secretly hopes their experience is one of telogen effluvium...and I'm not deluding myself into thinking that is mine, but I thought it would be worth mentioning the depression and the eating disorder.

Thanks for the encouragement, CIT Girl!

----------


## mlao

I agree with CIT girl. The medications are a good start. Believe it or not it looks like you have a good head of hair. I think when anybody buzzes their hair it looks thinner when it starts to grow in. 
As for your eating disorder not getting the proper amount of vitamins and protein is one of the worst things you can do for any part of your body including your hair. 
The average adult male needs something like 70 grams per day. 
(this is what my nutritionist told me) 
It may also help to have some blood tests done to see if you any health issues you are unaware of.
If you want to see some amazing results with hair loss meds check out Dr. Robert Bernsteins website he has a section on medications and under the Propecia tab he shows some amazing results with both younger and older guys.
I hope this helps.

----------


## akliner

> I agree with CIT girl. The medications are a good start. Believe it or not it looks like you have a good head of hair. I think when anybody buzzes their hair it looks thinner when it starts to grow in. 
> As for your eating disorder not getting the proper amount of vitamins and protein is one of the worst things you can do for any part of your body including your hair. 
> The average adult male needs something like 70 grams per day. 
> (this is what my nutritionist told me) 
> It may also help to have some blood tests done to see if you any health issues you are unaware of.
> If you want to see some amazing results with hair loss meds check out Dr. Robert Bernsteins website he has a section on medications and under the Propecia tab he shows some amazing results with both younger and older guys.
> I hope this helps.


 mlao-- thank you for your thoughtful reply. One of the first things my doctor did when I began seeing him (following the conclusion of the eating disorder) was give me a pretty comprehensive blood test which included STD screenings, thyroid screenings, lipids screenings, as well as some other hematological screenings. Nothing out of the ordinary. Aside from eating full time again, I have been taking a multi-vitamind.

I checked out this website: http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...a-finasteride/ and feel pretty encouraged. Especially by this statement:




> During the first six months you may note some thinning of your existing hair. This may be due to either progression of your hair loss before finasteride has had a chance to work or some shedding of miniaturized hair that makes way for the new healthy anagen hair to grow. It is important to be patient during this period. You should continue the medication for at least one year before you and your doctor can assess its benefits.


 Thanks again!

----------


## mattj

You haven't been on the medications for long. Hopefully you'll see some thickening up, or at least you'll see a halt to continued loss. But seriously, on the basis of those photos, your hair doesn't look _that_ thin. You should definitely give it a while to see how you respond to the meds before you consider undergoing a transplant.

What was the doctor's explanation for your hair being too thin for a strip procedure? FUE will make your donor area thinner if anything. Perhaps not noticeably so, but if it's already thin it could make a difference.

----------


## imbaldinglikeamofo

> I've been told that diffuse thinning will lead to profound baldness.


 
What??? How true is this information because I have the same type of thinning!!!!!

----------


## akliner

> You haven't been on the medications for long. Hopefully you'll see some thickening up, or at least you'll see a halt to continued loss. But seriously, on the basis of those photos, your hair doesn't look _that_ thin. You should definitely give it a while to see how you respond to the meds before you consider undergoing a transplant.
> 
> What was the doctor's explanation for your hair being too thin for a strip procedure? FUE will make your donor area thinner if anything. Perhaps not noticeably so, but if it's already thin it could make a difference.


 Thanks for the feedback. My consultation experience was actually a strange one. I went in and saw the sales guy/patient advocate guy (whatever you call him)...never a doctor. At the time, the consultant guy told me that I had a "great donor area". He took some photos.

About a week later, I received a phone call from the consultant saying that after the doctor looked at my photos, he determined that my donor area was too thin to effectively hide the scar from the strip extraction. However they did suggest a 1,000 - 1,250 FUE procedure to restore my hairline. 

A few days ago I sent a follow-up email asking if I could speak with the doctor about estimating my future hair loss, the amount of donor grafts my head contains (seeing as though I was told I had thin donor area), and making an educated evaluation about my need for future procedures and budgeting my limited donor supply.

I haven't heard anything back yet.

I don't know what to think, anymore. I'd love to get a second opinion. I plan to take monthly pictures (from this point forward) of my head to better ascertain what's going on.




> What??? How true is this information because I have the same type of thinning!!!!!


 Oh I don't remember where I heard it. It's just one more thing to worry about  :Frown:

----------


## mark-1

No way are you a NW VI man.

----------


## 67mph

right of the bat (you say that in America still right?), i feel for you on the depression front Akliner, it's a massive kick in the family bags, i went through the same thing due to the thinning in my hair, i got a prescrition for an anti-depressant and was on it for a couple of years then off for a few months then had to go back on again for another year or so, i have recently got off the most recent prescription and pretty much replaced it with Propecia, ok ok i know Propecia isn't a anti-depressant, i mean i've simply re:arranged my drug habbit, haa.

Ok, so the reply to your post, well from the photos i was thinking what's this guy on, he looks good the lucky beggar but of course this doesn't help, not sure it would have helped me a few years ago, perhaps now but not then.

All i wanted to say (finally) is stay strong Akliner, keep us informed and keep reading and writting the posts, as you may already know you are no where near the only chap to be going through this so take strength from the experiences on this site.

57mph

----------


## akliner

> right of the bat (you say that in America still right?), i feel for you on the depression front Akliner, it's a massive kick in the family bags, i went through the same thing due to the thinning in my hair, i got a prescrition for an anti-depressant and was on it for a couple of years then off for a few months then had to go back on again for another year or so, i have recently got off the most recent prescription and pretty much replaced it with Propecia, ok ok i know Propecia isn't a anti-depressant, i mean i've simply re:arranged my drug habbit, haa.
> 
> Ok, so the reply to your post, well from the photos i was thinking what's this guy on, he looks good the lucky beggar but of course this doesn't help, not sure it would have helped me a few years ago, perhaps now but not then.
> 
> All i wanted to say (finally) is stay strong Akliner, keep us informed and keep reading and writting the posts, as you may already know you are no where near the only chap to be going through this so take strength from the experiences on this site.
> 
> 57mph


 57mph, thank you so much for your encouragement. After calming down a little (I get panic attacks about this every now and again), I do realize that I'm not a NW6. The diffuse thinning is really concerning to me, because it's harder to do transplants to thicken the whole top of my head...I realize that when it comes down to considering a HT, I will have to prioritize. I won't be able to have the hairline I want, plus increased density on the whole top of the head in all likelihood. 

Depression runs in my family, and I'm working with a therapist and I have an appointment with a psychiatrist as well. I've been self-medicating on some of my mother's Welbutrin to hold me over (she volunteered them to me and my therapist doesn't take any objection with my using it for the time being).

I've always had self-loathing issues-- first about my weight (I dropped a total of 85 pounds between 2007 and 2010). Now this hair thing has me beating myself over something else entirely. 

Sigh. 

But thanks for all the encouragement everybody. Like I said, I will be doing monthly photo updates to better assess my treatments. I'd really like to hear from more representatives of HT doctors. I rarely cut my hair short, and if strip extraction was a possibility for me, I think I could easily live with the scar if it could potentially yield me a higher number of donor grafts in the future.

----------


## StayStrongMen

Hey alkiner, your story completely reminds me of myself. I first noticed my hairloss at 23, and I immediately went into panic mode; it felt like I was having a quarter0life crisis (if there is such a thing).

Hopefully my post will help cheer yo up and instill some confidence in you for the future.

First of all, great move be getting on the finasteride (propecia) and minoxidil (rogaine) immediately. The earlier you start, the better chance you have to maintain and possibly regrow hair. So many guys are scared of the side effects, or they quit the treatments if the side effects get to them.

Which leads me to my next point: *Stick with the treatments for at least a year. Possibly longer*. I have read a lot of stories of guys not seeing any results during the 1st year but saw improvement during the 2nd year. It can be frustrating to see your hair get worse on the treatments, but people will tell you that it has to get worse before it gets better.

*Everybody is different.* The rate that you lose hair and where you lose it is different for everyone. How fast the treatments work are different for everyone too.

I'm sorry my comp keeps acting up, I will post the rest of what I had to say later.

My main point was to say that *no one pays attention to your hair the way that you do.* I'm not suprised that your parents/friends said that your hair loss isn't very noticeable. When you interact with others, they aren't focusing in on your hair. Don't let your hairloss stop you from enjoying your life. To me, it is standard to have a lot less hair on your head when you are 30 compared to when you are 20. It is expected by society (including women) to gradually lose it.

----------


## akliner

> Hey alkiner, your story completely reminds me of myself. I first noticed my hairloss at 23, and I immediately went into panic mode; it felt like I was having a quarter0life crisis (if there is such a thing).
> 
> Hopefully my post will help cheer yo up and instill some confidence in you for the future.
> 
> First of all, great move be getting on the finasteride (propecia) and minoxidil (rogaine) immediately. The earlier you start, the better chance you have to maintain and possibly regrow hair. So many guys are scared of the side effects, or they quit the treatments if the side effects get to them.
> 
> Which leads me to my next point: *Stick with the treatments for at least a year. Possibly longer*. I have read a lot of stories of guys not seeing any results during the 1st year but saw improvement during the 2nd year. It can be frustrating to see your hair get worse on the treatments, but people will tell you that it has to get worse before it gets better.
> 
> *Everybody is different.* The rate that you lose hair and where you lose it is different for everyone. How fast the treatments work are different for everyone too.
> ...


 Thanks for this very thoughtful post. I've been feeling a little better about the whole thing ever since I've started to receive replies.

I think a big thing among hair loss sufferers (especially *relatively* young guys like me) is the feeling of isolation. I really don't have many friends experiencing hair loss. I don't have a lot of people I can talk about this with.

Thank you all.

----------


## mattj

You said you first noticed you were thinning in May of this year, which is the same month the photo (with the guys in the bar) was taken. When did you take the series of photos which show your loss?  I'm trying to determine whether you've experienced a sudden burst of loss or whether this is how your hair has been since you first noticed anything was amiss. 

The photos taken with a flash are surely the ones that were most alarming to you. Remember that direct lighting from above - especially from a strong light source such as a flash or sunlight - can be very unforgiving, and your hair is arrow-straight which allows maximum light to penetrate to your scalp. With your hair type at that length and with those lighting conditions, even men (or children) with no hairloss will show some scalp.
I'm not trying to tell you your hair isn't thinning - it is, no doubt; but I'm trying to honestly say that it might not be as bad as it seems during this initial stage of panic, a time that all hairloss sufferers can relate to.

I was going to mention that the medications you are taking can cause an initial shed of hair which grows back, but looking back over the thread it seems that you've read about that.  This is important. If you have experienced an apparent acceleration of hairloss over the past couple of months then this could very well the cause of that.

Definitely keep us updated.

----------


## akliner

> You said you first noticed you were thinning in May of this year, which is the same month the photo (with the guys in the bar) was taken. When did you take the series of photos which show your loss?  I'm trying to determine whether you've experienced a sudden burst of loss or whether this is how your hair has been since you first noticed anything was amiss. 
> 
> The photos taken with a flash are surely the ones that were most alarming to you. Remember that direct lighting from above - especially from a strong light source such as a flash or sunlight - can be very unforgiving, and your hair is arrow-straight which allows maximum light to penetrate to your scalp. With your hair type at that length and with those lighting conditions, even men (or children) with no hairloss will show some scalp.
> I'm not trying to tell you your hair isn't thinning - it is, no doubt; but I'm trying to honestly say that it might not be as bad as it seems during this initial stage of panic, a time that all hairloss sufferers can relate to.
> 
> I was going to mention that the medications you are taking can cause an initial shed of hair which grows back, but looking back over the thread it seems that you've read about that.  This is important. If you have experienced an apparent acceleration of hairloss over the past couple of months then this could very well the cause of that.
> 
> Definitely keep us updated.


 mattj -- thank you for your post!

The photo at the bar was taken May 2010. The photo series demonstrating the hair loss was taken just Tuesday, July 27... 8 weeks into Rogaine 5%-- twice daily and 6 weeks in 1mg Propecia-- once daily.

From what I can tell, the Rogaine shedding typically subsides after 2 weeks. Are people experiencing longer sheds than that?

Ironically, my hair typically gets wavy when it's a little longer than it is now. I rarely buzz it down, although it may be something I should consider doing more often to help mask the thinness. 

Anyway, I hope that information helps.  :Smile:

----------


## mattj

The waviness will, if anything, serve to cover the degree of your hairloss.  From what you said it sounds like buzzing your hair has caused the loss to be more visible.

It isn't just the Rogaine that causes a shed. The Propecia can do that too. The combination of both might be responsible, and from the reports I've read over the years the sheds can occur months after commencing treatment. Some guys just can't tolerate this and quit the treatment while others sit it out and see improvement.  There are some, it must be said, who report that this hair hasn't returned. Online hairloss medication testimonials do tend to be skewed towards the negative though.

----------


## akliner

> The waviness will, if anything, serve to cover the degree of your hairloss.  From what you said it sounds like buzzing your hair has caused the loss to be more visible.
> 
> It isn't just the Rogaine that causes a shed. The Propecia can do that too. The combination of both might be responsible, and from the reports I've read over the years the sheds can occur months after commencing treatment. Some guys just can't tolerate this and quit the treatment while others sit it out and see improvement.  There are some, it must be said, who report that this hair hasn't returned. Online hairloss medication testimonials do tend to be skewed towards the negative though.


 I like to think of myself as a relatively reasonable person who is patient and willing to sacrifice in order to achieve what I want in the long run.

Unless there is a consensus that I do something different, I plan to use these treatments for at least 2 years and document my head on a monthly basis. 

I mean, it's all I CAN do, right?

----------


## mattj

Sounds sensible. And while I am sincere when I say that your hair really isn't bad at all, I do hope you see improvement.  Keep us posted.

----------


## akliner

> Sounds sensible. And while I am sincere when I say that your hair really isn't bad at all, I do hope you see improvement.  Keep us posted.


 Thanks! And if it doesn't get better, Dr. Rahal will be getting a call. HAHA.

----------


## mattj

Let's hope not, huh?   :Big Grin:

----------


## akliner

> Let's hope not, huh?


 Actually, I think the procedure sounds like it could be quite fun! Relaxing day in a chair...all hopped up on Valium...and then one year later...BRAND NEW HAIR!

But maybe I'm weird...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Boondock

I think you've got a very good attitude towards all this, and a very good likely outcome.

25 is young but not *that* young to start losing. Particularly with your regimen, you have a good chance of stabilizing and possibly regrowing hair. If you turn 30 and want to up the ante, you'll be a good age to embark on the transplant option. 

Technology is improving, too, and there's a good chance we'll have better treatments available by the time you really need them.

----------


## akliner

> I think you've got a very good attitude towards all this, and a very good likely outcome.
> 
> 25 is young but not *that* young to start losing. Particularly with your regimen, you have a good chance of stabilizing and possibly regrowing hair. If you turn 30 and want to up the ante, you'll be a good age to embark on the transplant option. 
> 
> Technology is improving, too, and there's a good chance we'll have better treatments available by the time you really need them.


 Yikes. Well, I definitely know I want some hairline restoration done...in the next two years.

What I really need is somebody to tell me how many total grafts I got in my head!

----------


## akliner

Update:

It's been one month since I made this post. I thought I'd post 'progress' pictures. I'm not sure it's any worse. As you can see, my hair has grown in length, and is now buzzed on the back and sides.

I've noticed that I'm getting some regrowth of peachfuzz in my right temple, but you can't really see in the picture (the one where I'm pushing the mature hair aside in an attempt to highlight it). 

Here is my regimen:

1.25mg generic Finasteride/daily -- *10 weeks*
5&#37; Rogaine Foam/2x daily -- *12 weeks*
1mg Nizoral Shampoo/3x week -- *4 weeks*

I also got a new camera (via my Droix X cell phone) and have taken these pictures in natural daylight without flash. Any feedback would be appreciated!

----------


## mlao

I think it honestly looks thicker and healthier then your last set of pictures. Congratulations!

----------


## mattj

It's hard to compare these photos to the others as the camera and lighting are different, but these look like they better represent what you and others actually see under most conditions, and I'd say it's looking pretty good. Your hair colour is ideal for hiding thinning and your hairline looks to be holding up well.

----------


## akliner

> It's hard to compare these photos to the others as the camera and lighting are different, but these look like they better represent what you and others actually see under most conditions, and I'd say it's looking pretty good. Your hair colour is ideal for hiding thinning and your hairline looks to be holding up well.


 Thanks for the reply... both of you. Matt-- I will be using this camera and lighting scenario from now on for the sake of consistency.

----------


## Winston

As Matt pointed out, these are much better images that look like they represent your situation well. I personally think youre in a very good position. Your hair looks pretty full and the color definitely helps hide any loss that you do have. Keep doing what you are doing, you look very good!

----------


## akliner

> As Matt pointed out, these are much better images that look like they represent your situation well. I personally think youre in a very good position. Your hair looks pretty full and the color definitely helps hide any loss that you do have. Keep doing what you are doing, you look very good!


 Thanks! I'm curious to see how it will progress/decline/whatever in the next few months.

----------


## 67mph

Akliner, my opinion is that you don't have to overly worry, your style looks just fine, looks good mate, but of course just remember to, keep us uptodate with progress, good luck!

----------


## mike92

Your hair in the original post doesn't even look bad, i thought you were the guy to your left at first. As for the pics you took w/flash & under overhead lighting - with hair buzzed that short you are going to see a bit of scalp on anyone, especially when you hold the camera at that angle allowing the flash to penetrate under the hairs lighting up your skin. On the other hand, yeh you got a little thinning at the back (i only noticed it under the flash though), but your hairline isn't reced or anything. Plus your hair looks thick as hell in the update.

----------


## akliner

Hi everybody! Time for another update with (progress?) pictures.

Again, my regimen:

Generic Finasteride - 1.25mg/daily - *14 weeks*
Rogaine 5% Foam - 2x/daily - *16 weeks*
Nizoral 1% Shampoo - 3x/week - *8 weeks*

CROWN:




LEFT TEMPLE:



RIGHT TEMPLE:




HAIR LINE:



I had a follow up appointment with the same HT surgeon here in Chicago. This time, the doctor met with me and answered my questions.

He seems to think that I have a naturally high hairline, and that in all likelihood, my balding will progress slowly. Contrary to what I was told before, he seems to think I would be a good strip candidate. 

I told him that my priorities would be to fill in the receded frontal areas and strengthen the frontal 1/3. Though he told me he didn't think surgery was necessary, he also mentioned that he doesn't think a procedure would be a _bad_ thing, either. 

I got an estimate for 2,000 grafts. Still mulling it over.

----------


## mlao

It definitely looks thicker and with your hair that length the hairline looks great. I think it is best to hold off on surgery as long as possible.

----------


## mattj

I don't think you need to do anything yet either.  That style works for you. You aren't going to appear to people as someone who is suffering from hairloss. Could grafts be added to increase density and lower the hairline? Yes. But why bother at this stage?

----------


## Weedwacker

You are definately not a Norwood VI. You have thinning in the crown are;however, you still have decent density. Maybe the meds would work for you;if not, you could try a hairpiece. I know that sounds rediculous to some but the technology is such that it is a possibility. I can't relate much because I started balding at 17 and was a Norwood VI by 21; I was pretty much ****ed. Your hair looks pretty good to me.

----------


## 67mph

Akliner!

i will pressume you are not going to believe me, but your hair looks fine and dandy friend, really, please do not get the HT an also someone mentioned the hair piece route, you'll be putting hair on hair here am i not right?

Do not get a HT anytime soon, carry on the path you're on, carry on with the meds, carry on the shampoo but for you to get suregery just seems plain daft to me looking at these pics, there, someone had to say it. 

regards Akliner, 57mph

----------


## akliner

Thanks everybody! I think my truly does look thicker than before. However, as a young guy in the performance industry, having a youthful appearance is important. I know my hairline doesn't look AWFUL, but it could be improved.

Anyway, the encouragement and support in this thread has been a Godsend.

:wave:

----------


## johndoe

my hair looks way worse than yours, and i'm 19.

----------


## doramide7

> mlao-- thank you for your thoughtful reply. One of the first things my doctor did when I began seeing him (following the conclusion of the eating disorder) was give me a pretty comprehensive blood test which included STD screenings, thyroid screenings, lipids screenings, as well as some other hematological screenings. Nothing out of the ordinary. Aside from eating full time again, I have been taking a multi-vitamind.
> 
> I checked out this website: http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...a-finasteride/ and feel pretty encouraged. Especially by this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


 You haven't been on the medications for long. Hopefully you'll see some thickening up, or at least you'll see a halt to continued loss. But seriously, on the basis of those photos, your hair doesn't look that thin. You should definitely give it a while to see how you respond to the meds before you consider undergoing a transplant.

What was the doctor's explanation for your hair being too thin for a strip procedure? FUE will make your donor area thinner if anything. Perhaps not noticeably so, but if it's already thin it could make a difference.


__________________
ipad downloads
cheap ibooks

----------


## hal

I don't know you from adam but you would be CRAZY to have a procedure done.

First, your hair looks great. Not perfect, not movie star quality, but it looks full to me. More importantly, the style suits you.

Second, you're way too young and have way too much hair to be thinking about a procedure.

Third, I believe you would be risking more natural hair due to shock loss, etc. than you would gain from a procedure. It's not worth the trade off or the risk.

Personally, I believe a person should be an advanced Norwood 4 or solid 5 before you get a transplant. 

Let the meds do their work and see how things go. The risk of a procedure for a guy in your shoes is just not worth it IMHO.

A final word of warning: you are EXACTLY the type of person who winds up on these boards crying in their beer about what a disaster their hair transplant turned out to be. Complaining that they went from a Norwood 2 to a 4 and agonizing about how thin they look... not to mention wondering why they spent 10 grand and six months of anxious waiting only to end up with LESS hair and more scars than before the procedure.

And don't go thinking that you're just "trying to stay ahead of the game" (rolls eyes). That's a huge red flag right there.

Now I'm not saying that getting a transplant is wrong or that you should never do it. Only that you're not there yet. Far from it.

Hal

----------


## Don'tDoIt

Akliner, please listen to the commenters above.  It is disturbing that the surgeon is now recommending surgery to you.  You do NOT need it and you will end up with a strip scar in the back that you will not like.  Don't Do It.

----------


## mlao

Akliner, I understand that because you are in the performing arts there is a great deal of pressure to look and feel perfect. Believe me your hair looks great a lot of well known actors have naturally high hairlines and it has not stopped them from getting the great parts. As a matter of fact it makes them look more believable so if your concern is purely professional don't worry you look fantastic.
Hair restoration surgery at a young age will mean that you will probably feel the need to get more than one procedure done over time. You may end up chasing your hair loss.
If I were you I would continue on the propecia and rogaine for as long as possible. You have not been on it that long so there is a good chance you will see more improvement. It could be that by the time you really need it there will be better therapies available for hair loss and you might not need the surgery at all.

----------


## dgman21

Is anybody else feel way different at different times about hairloss. ? Meaning every morning when i wake up my hair looks soso/ok. But after my shower when wet its extremely thin and go crazy after looking in the mirror. Or think about what to do if it rains outside...Also I don't have a job right now,its been 2 years so that means more obsession with hairloss. Anybody else feel like that?

----------


## Weedwacker

Yeah, I used to be obsessed with my hairloss. Frankly, there isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about it. At this point, although I am not a fan of head-shaving, I think I may buzz it down to less than 1/8 inch because I look old and unattractive if it grows out too much. I am returning to school in a month and will remain there until 2012. I am going to work hard so, hopefully, I can have a better future.

----------


## DAVE52

> Is anybody else feel way different at different times about hairloss. ? Meaning every morning when i wake up my hair looks soso/ok. But after my shower when wet its extremely thin and go crazy after looking in the mirror. Or think about what to do if it rains outside.......... Anybody else feel like that?


 
Yes sir, every friggin morning

Have to put some " product " in my hair to make myelf look presentable 

SOmetimes I put too much and it comes across looking flat and  greasy .

Also worry when it gets hot and 90 + degrees outside or in the case of where I live ( Canada ) when it get cold , snowing and freezing outside .

I hate it

Been like this for the last 10 yrs 

At some point in time I wish wish what ever hair i am goign to lose would just fall out so I knwo what i have to live with going forward 

10 yrs ago I wish I had the b*lls to go for a bruush cut , I would probbaly be a little happier than I am now 

 My HT isn't bad it's just that after one you continually lose more hair and to fight the losing battle you have mopre HT's and I 'm just not ready to back for another surgery 

As for the OP ........I feel your pain but hairloss in men is ineviatbale .

If you are goign to lose your hair it's going to happen , there isn't much you can to stop  it

I wish you all the best

----------


## dgman21

I'm glad theres others out there like me.. I really want to shave it to an inch so I won't have to see hairs falling out and going nuts over it..I feel exactly the same about wanting whatever hairs going to fall out.just happen. I had a haircut the other day from a new stylist and asked her if I should shave it or what to do. She just trimmed it. After that haircut my hair is EXTREMELY thin.. I have never been able to see so much of my fckin scalp! I would feel so fckin wonderful if they had a cure....One day i feel like Im over this obsession then back to the fckin mirrors and crying over this shit!!!!

----------


## AlexieJ

It would be best if you just continue your medication. Please don't get tired of it and always hope for the best. Most medications won't work as easy as we might think but it will you just have to wait and continue to believe with whatever medications you are in now, provided your doctor prescribe them.

----------


## BBay

for young guys thinning can spread quickly

----------

